# ebb & grow



## rockydog (Oct 19, 2006)

Was thinking about snagging one of these, any thoughts on the product? Stoney, you are the ebb & flow master here, do you think this would work, or should I go a different way?

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/product_info.php?products_id=1640


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Was thinking about snagging one of these, any thoughts on the product? Stoney, you are the ebb & flow master here, do you think this would work, or should I go a different way?
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/product_info.php?products_id=1640


 
Hey rockydog, I've heard good things about this type of ebb and flow. The only real difference between it's design and my own, is that the grow chambers aren't elevated and there is two more pieces of the system that can go bad and cause plant death. The high/low water sensors that pull water from the primary reservoir can go bad. That part of this system makes me nervous. I've see a room full of water before on hydro screw ups, and it's not a pretty sight. If you decide to use this system, I would love to see a detailed Journal on your grow.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the response, i never thought of that Stoney. That is why I ask opinions. i am planning on getting this system in about a week and then setting up a journal with it. Thanks again.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 20, 2006)

I bought it, started journal too.  If you decide to go this route, pm me for cheapest price I found.


----------

